# Blender was beleted but it's back now lol



## Spectrum (May 25, 2007)

So, as you've probably noticed, the Blender has been temporarily deleted. This is a quick Q&A thread to try and clear up some of the confusion.

*What happened?*

Several Blenderites made a bunch of dupes to flame, troll and spam, apparently to "celebrate" the anniversary of the first Blender raid (5/24). Although the initial culprits were banned, the raid continued despite a number of mod warnings, until finally we decided to temporarily delete the whole section.

*Is the Blender really deleted?*

It's still intact for now; just not postable. Everything is still there.

*How long will it stay deleted? Is this permanent?*

We're still discussing it. There are a lot of problems with the Blender, issues that even some Blenderites themselves have acknowledged (see Robotkiller's thread here, for example). But contrary to popular belief, we're not out to destroy the place, even though some of us are rightfully pissed about what happened today. We're currently debating how long to keep it deleted, and what to do when it re-opens. We'll let you know once a decision is made.

*What do we do in the meantime?*

Chill. Follow the rules--needless to say, another spam raid won't help anyone's case at this point. (Suz would also like to add that the Chatter Box is not a Blender replacement, and not to spam it up in the meantime. XD) And be patient.

Questions or other comments can be posted here.

EDIT: We've pretty much settled on an agreement; the Blender will be back either tomorrow (Sunday) or Monday, most likely. We'll be enforcing the rules more strictly than before, but really there won't be anything new that wasn't there already--we'll just actually be making sure people _follow_ said rules.  Suzuhiko will be posting a sticky with more details on that once the section is reopened.


----------



## Spectrum (May 27, 2007)

Posting to bump this with the update.


----------

